# Turkey Hunting



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

Going to visit the wifes parents this weekend. They live close to Portsmouth Ohio. Anyone know of any good Turkey spots I can try around that area? This is my first year Turkey hunting and haven't bagged one around here yet. Please PM with any help.


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

Shawnee State Forest!! I have never turkey hunted the area but have been through it a few times. I have seen turkey each time I have been down there and it loooks to be excellent habbitat for them. Another plus is it is public land so you won't need to worry about getting permission from anyone. Also it is one of our public hunting areas that does not get hammered with people on a continual basis. I think the terrain is to rough for most.


----------

